# Brewing, distilling, and enjoying honey-based beverages, 1/27 7pm Middlesex County MA



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Distilling? Wish I could attend!


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Meeting Reminder Bump



The next meeting of the Middlesex Beekeepers is coming up on Friday, January 27. If you have not been to a meeting recently, I encourage you to attend. After our usual bee talk, club member Ottavio Forte will be speaking to us about brewing, distilling, and enjoying honey-based beverages. Knowing Ottavio, I expect that the presentation will be wide-ranging, informative and enthusiastic. I’m told that there will be the opportunity for sampling, too! I hope to see you there.

Tom Fiore,
MCBA President


----------

